
Where Is My Privacy? - momofarm
https://www.cardlytics.com/marketers/direct/
======
momofarm
he claims that he can access our purchase record from bank, I thought that
should be secret to me?

No one want to let someone you don't know see you secretly buy a bra for your
mistress, right?

